# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  1912 - 2012 - 100-vjetori i pavarësisë së Republikës së Shqipërisë

## Brari

AKTUALITET

100-vjetori i pavarësisë, Berisha bën thirrje për investime të mëdha. Godina e parlamentit dhe stadiumi i ri, ambicia kryesore
08-09-2010 / Gazeta 55


Përveç festimeve të mëdha, me investime të mëdha, kryeministri kërkon edhe ridimensionimin e figurës së Mbretit Zog, pasi monarkia ishte sistemi që solli edhe konsolidimin e pavarësisë



Kryeministri Berisha ka bërë të ditura investimet që do të ndërmarrë qeveria në kuadër të 100-vjetorit të pavarësisë së Shqipërisë. Duke folur në mbledhjen e qeverisë kryeministri Berisha ka theksuar se 100 vjetori i pavarësisë së Shqipërisë duhet ta gjejë vendin me një tempull të ri të demokracisë siç është Parlamenti. "100 vjetori i pavarësisë së Shqipërisë duhet ta gjejë vendin me tempullin e vetë të demokracisë, të parametrave të arkitekturës dhe të funksionalitetit më moderne" theksoi Berisha duke shtuar se ndërtimi i Parlamentit do të ishte vendimi më i rëndësishëm që mund të merrte qeveria. Ai gjithashtu kërkoi që të nisë menjëherë puna për të marrë të gjitha vendimet dhe të fillojë sa më parë ndërtimi i Parlamentit shqiptar. Një konkurs u bë dhe le të shqyrtohen edhe njëherë projektet dhe më pas këto projekte të zbatohen" theksoi Berisha duke shtuar se Tirana duhet të ketë ndërtesën e re të Parlamentit. Gjithashtu shefi i qeverisë ka bërë të ditura edhe investimet e tjera që do të ndërmerren nga qeevria shqiptare në kuadër të 100 vjetorit të Pavarësisë së Shqipërisë siç ai i ndërtimit të një stadiumi kombëtar modern. Gjithashtu, Kryeministri Berisha kërkon ridimensionalizimin e figurës historike të ë Ahmet Zogut" në kuadër të 100 vjetorit të shpalljes së pavarësisë, 28 nëntor 1912. "Pa mbretërinë, pavarësia do të kishte qenë një akt iluziv dhe i paqëndrueshëm"- deklaroi në mbledhjen e sotme të qeverisë kryeministri Berisha



Ja edhe fjala e plotë e mbajtur sot nga kryeministri në hapje të mbledhjes së qeverisë



Si kryefjalë të kësaj mbledhjeje, unë kam zgjedhur 100 vjetorin e pavarësisë së shtetit shqiptar. Kjo është ngjarja më e madhe e viteve që vijnë dhe ne do të bëjmë çdo përpjekje që ky 100 vjetor të shënojë ndryshimin më të madh të mundshëm të këtij vendi.
Kam menduar që ky 100 vjetor të jetë i prekshëm në të gjitha qytetet dhe komunat e vendit. Në Tiranë, mendoj se ndërtimi i parlamentit do të ishte vendimi më i rëndësishëm që mund të merret. 100 vjetori duhet ta gjejë këtë republikë me tempullin e vet të demokracisë, të parametrave të arkitekturës e të funksionalitetit më modern. Ndaj le të nisë puna menjëherë për të marrë të gjitha vendimet dhe filluar sa më parë ndërtimin e parlamentit, për të cilin u bë një konkurs, por të rishqyrtohen edhe një herë projektet, të fillohet pa humbur kohë me projektin e zbatimit. Tirana duhet të ketë ndërtesën e re të parlamentit, një ndërtim modern, funksional, të denjë për Shqipërinë 100 vjeçare.
Ndërtimi i dytë modern dhe i madh do të jetë jo në fushën e institucioneve zyrtare, por do të jetë stadiumi më modern i kryeqytetit. Janë me qindra e mijëra fansa, tifozë, të cilët bëjnë energjinë e vërtetë, më të pastër të futbollit shqiptar dhe që kërkojnë që kryeqyteti i vendit të tyre, të ketë një stadium të parametrave më modern. Nuk mund të mos merret parasysh kërkesa masive e tyre, nuk mundet që ata, të cilët me entuziazmin e tyre janë faktori kryesor i dinamizmit të ndeshjeve, të mos përfillen dhe ata janë një shumicë e madhe. Ndaj Ministria e Turizmit, Kulturës, Rinisë dhe Sporteve të shqyrtojë të gjitha variantet e mundshme, por në 100 vjetorin e pavarësisë duhet që kryeqyteti të ketë një nga stadiumet më moderne.
Në kremtimet e këtij 100 vjetori, do të ketë edhe fanfara, por më shumë do të ketë vepra publike. Vlora, detyrimisht, do të ketë investime të rëndësishme për ta pritur 100 vjetorin me tërë meritën e saj. Ndaj duhet të nisë puna me autoritetet vendore për të përcaktuar investimet kryesore që do të bëhen në kuadrin e 100 vjetorit.
100 vjetori i pavarësisë do të pritet e shoqërohet me investime të veçanta për çdo bashki e komunë të vendit. Investime, që do të adresohen në vepra dhe objekte që realizojnë ndryshimin më të madh, rrugë, unaza, vepra të tjera. Është e domosdoshme që buxheti të orientohet drejt ndryshimit më të madh të mundshëm të vendit, në kuadrin e 100 vjetorit të pavarësisë.
Për këtë qëllim, do të ngrihet një komision qeveritar, i cili do të përcaktojë në tërësi veprat që do të ndërtohen në kuadrin e 100 vjetorit të pavarësisë. Ky është edhe një akt madhor mirënjohjeje ndaj etërve të pavarësisë së këtij vendi,  të cilët, në kushtet e një qëndrimi të pandershëm ndëshkues, antishqiptar të shumicës së fuqive të asaj kohe, që me vendimet e tyre, por edhe me ushtritë e flotat e tyre realizuan një nga padrejtësitë më të mëdha në Europë, që ishte copëtimi barbar i trojeve shqiptareve dhe trungut të kombit shqiptar, në një kohë që shqiptarët, kudo, ishin një vazhdimësi etnike dhe gjeografike, nuk ishin askurrkund enklavë në një territor dhe në asnjë vend, këta burra trima e të vendosur shpëtuan atë që mund të shpëtohej, shpëtuan Shqipërinë dhe shpallën pavarësinë, për të kaluar më vonë, pothuajse një shekull, gjer në vendimin e Gjykatës Ndërkombëtare të Hagës, vendim i cili bëri nul and void, zeroi të gjitha traktatet e copëtimit dhe padrejtësive që renduan mbi shqiptarët, në mënyrën më të pandershme. Ismail Qemali dhe themeluesit e tjerë të pavarësisë së Shqipërisë, me aktin e tyre, u provuan shpëtimtarë të kombit, sepse, në qoftë se do të lihej pa një qëndresë të organizuar dhe një vendim politik të kthjellët, edhe Shqipëria do të shndërrohej në principata të ndryshme, që do afilionin në njërin shtet apo shtetin tjetër. Falë vendosmërisë, burrërisë e trimërisë së tyre, Shqipëria shpalli pavarësinë, kaloi nëpërmjet tronditjeve të mëdha dhe së fundi, u konsolidua si shtet në rrugën e mbretërisë.
Në këtë kontekst, ridimensionimi i figurës dhe personalitetit të mbretit Zog është një kusht moral i madh për të vendosur të vërtetën historike në piedestalin që meriton. E vërteta historike është se ai erdhi në pushtet me zgjedhje. Ai erdhi me zgjedhje për të shpëtuar vendin e tij, por Ballkani i mbretërive nuk mund të toleronte regjime demokratike të zgjedhura. Ndaj e minuan nga të gjitha anët, për tu rikthyer pastaj dhe vendosur mbretërinë në këtë vend. Theksova këtë moment se pa mbretërinë mbase pavarësia do të kishte qenë një akt iluziv, i paqëndrueshëm. Duhet të jemi të vërtetë. Ishte Zogu I, mbreti i parë i shqiptarëve, ai që bëri që pavarësia të realizoi qëllimin e saj, shtetin e ri e të pavarur të Shqipërisë. E nisi si republikë, i ndërhynë me pyka dhe të tjera, por tregoi trimëri e vendosmëri të madhe dhe hodhi themelet e një shteti shqiptar, me të njëjtat standarde, në mos edhe më të mira, sesa simotra të tjera, mbretëri ballkanike. Të mos mendojmë se në këto kurora kishte një lulëzim të vërtetë të normave dhe standardeve demokratike. Shpesh herë i gjykojmë dhe vlerësojmë gjerat në mënyrë iluzive. Mbretëria shqiptare ishte një mbretëri që, pavarësisht nga problematikat e oborreve të cilat kanë qenë të përjetshme, konsolidoi shtetin e pavarur shqiptar. Ndaj në këtë kuadër, është e domosdoshme që, krahas nderimit të veprës së pavdekshme të etërve të pavarësisë së vendit, një ridimensionim i rolit historik të Zogut të I.

55

----------


## mondishall

..................................................  ...........

----------


## juanito02

Bombe tymuese kjo ne prag te falimentimit te pushtetit te Berishes
Berisha do jete i forte sikur te kaloje edhe 2010 si kryeminister le me deri ne 2012

----------


## Boy

Per me shume informacione drejtohuni zyres se Argites!

----------


## cool_shqype

ne keto momoente Shqiperia ka nevoje per Parlamantare te rinj dhe jo Parlament te ri
ka nevoje per te paguar e mirmbajtur sportistet dhe jo nje stadium 
sa per Zogun: duhen treguar e shoshitur te gjitha dokumentat si ato qe e nxjerin per te mire e gjithashtu ato qe flasin dhe dokumentojne te kunderten, e pastaj le te behet nje referendum e populli me hisorianet asnjanes te nxjerrin rrolin e tij ne historine tone (por edhe te shum atyre para e pas kohes se tij)

----------


## zois1

Mire thone qe politika eshte kurv ,u pajtua zogu me berishen dhe Ps 
Nuk dha urdher njehere Berisha ta arrestonin po te shkelte ne shqiperi

----------


## Homza

Investimet qe behen ne Shqiperi apo qe planifikohen per tu bere, frigojne, tmerrojne, shtine ne dhe vetem komunistat apo socialistat e reformum.....populli thot: mos na gjet tjeter e keqe.


PS apo partia komuniste e reformuar, duhet te tmerrohet te leje vendin nje ore e me pare, sepse investimet vazhdojne dhe do permirsojne jeten dhe imazhin e vendit tone thelbesisht....para 2005ses ankesa kryesore e SHqiptareve ishte qe skishin drita, tanime kjo nuk degjohet....ps-ja apo partia komuniste e reformuar do vuaj shume ne opozite sepse shqiptaret e dijne mire se ca ben kur ishin ne pushtet 50 vitet e para 90tes dhe 8 vite pas 90tes, si skan turp te kerkojne vota SHqiptarve serisht aman.

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Ridimensjonimi,ka kuptim tjeter nga ajo qe eshte shkruajtur ne teme...(shqip duhet te jete te zvogelohet)
Megjithese nuk ka rendesi!Nuk pritet nga Berisha te thote diçka te zgjuar.
Eshte nje person,qe figura e tije nuk do kete nevoje per tu ridimensjonuar.

----------


## shkodra13

Shume vende qe kane ndertue stadiume moderne s'po dine se per cka me i perdore. Parlament i ri, stadium... po bunkere apo piramida s'do ndertohen ma?!

----------


## Qyfyre

Per stadium do ishte mire qe thjesht te behet nje rikonstruktim tamam i Qemal Stafes, se nuk ka nevoje per stadium te ri me 25-30 mije vende.

Ai stadium, nese behet, do mbushet me 10-15 mije veta per ndeshjet e kombetares dhe pastaj me nga 300 veta per ndeshje kampionati.

----------


## Homza

> Ridimensjonimi,ka kuptim tjeter nga ajo qe eshte shkruajtur ne teme...(shqip duhet te jete te zvogelohet)
> Megjithese nuk ka rendesi!Nuk pritet nga Berisha te thote diçka te zgjuar.
> Eshte nje person,qe figura e tije nuk do kete nevoje per tu ridimensjonuar.


ca je ka thu mor ufo???


eshte nje figure qe nuk ka nevoj per ridimnesionim???? e din kuptimin e djales ridimensionim?

----------


## Homza

> Shume vende qe kane ndertue stadiume moderne s'po dine se per cka me i perdore. Parlament i ri, stadium... po bunkere apo piramida s'do ndertohen ma?!


piramida dhe bukere i ndertojne kta tjeret kur te vijne ne pushtet, PDja ben rruge dhe krijon zhvillim, dhe sigurisht parlamenti apo stadiumi jan pak a shume si aeroporti, pamvaresisht se ne Tirane nuk ka edhe aq shume udhetar ne krahasim me aeroporte tjere ne rajon, eshte shum me modern....ksaj i thojne imazh o shoki ballist.

----------


## Kavir

Kena shkolle me kater klase 
Hyjme dhoge e dalim drrase.

Kjo eshte motoja e 100-vjetorit.

----------


## Homza

eshte ajo motoja tjeter

vlora jone ka bo ndryshime
ka mjell miser ne rruge makine.


kjo eshte motoja e mileniumit, votoni PS ju lutem mos harro gerdecin dhe episodin e fundit te Zhades me shoqe. kiss ed rama

----------


## Geri Tr

le te jene komunista,kriminela e ca te doni ju,po ama e duam stadiumin,nuk ka rendesi se kush do jete ne pushtet te ardhmen apo kush ka qene ,rendesi ka se cfare do behet

----------


## Homza

SHpetim Gjika dhe Edi Rama,,,,si Bill Klinton dhe Toni Bler hahahahahhaha kjo ishte motoja ne fushaten e PSse ne Vlore, i moren votat ne fakt, populli sypatrembur vlonjati votoi djelt e tyre amerikano britisho vlonjat  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Kavir

O Homze je bere si ai tipi "Kur isha njehere ne Dardanele.....". 
Vlora e ka ate njollen e `97 po do ia laje partia dhe shoku zoti Sale, kur te vere monumentin e Sales duke i perkedhelur koken Ismail Qemalit (koken e Isnail Qemalit tek Shëshi Flamurit do ia perkulim qe t`ia veme te gjoksi i Bace Sales).
Poshte do i veme dicituren:
BIR, NONA, BIR!

----------


## Homza

nje komentator sportiv pak a shume si kta politikanet e vlores thot ne nje ndeshje: ku luhej nje ndeshje e Champions League mes chelseat dhe barcelones, para 3 apo 4 vitesh:

duke dhene formacionin e lojtareve thot:

e pra te nderruar teleshikues mezi po prresim te rrifilloje nentedhjete minuteshi i dyte i ksaj ndeshje spektkolarre mes chelseat dhe barrcelones.


Ne formacion e chelseat porrtjer eshte Peter Cheh, nje lojtari pazevendesushem per Chelsean qe shume shume shpesh zevendesohet me Karlo Kudicini hahahahahahahaha

dhe vazhdojme ne mbrojte etj etj  ka te forta sa te duash.

----------


## Homza

> O Homze je bere si ai tipi "Kur isha njehere ne Dardanele.....". 
> Vlora e ka ate njollen e `97 po do ia laje partia dhe shoku zoti Sale, kur te vere monumentin e Sales duke i perkedhelur koken Ismail Qemalit (koken e Isnail Qemalit tek Shëshi Flamurit do ia perkulim qe t`ia veme te gjoksi i Bace Sales).
> Poshte do i veme dicituren:
> BIR, NONA, BIR!


edhe ate do ja bej Sala, pse nuk e meriton ismail qemali qe ti rrije dikush mbi koke, pas asaj cfare beri per kombin eh?

----------


## Homza

> O Homze je bere si ai tipi "Kur isha njehere ne Dardanele.....". 
> Vlora e ka ate njollen e `97 po do ia laje partia dhe shoku zoti Sale, kur te vere monumentin e Sales duke i perkedhelur koken Ismail Qemalit (koken e Isnail Qemalit tek Shëshi Flamurit do ia perkulim qe t`ia veme te gjoksi i Bace Sales).
> Poshte do i veme dicituren:
> BIR, NONA, BIR!


Vlora e 1997es eshte dicka e turpshme, Vlonjatet duhet te distancohen nga ato makabritete injorantesh dhe fshataresh dhe te kerkojne falje per te pakten 3 gishtat qe ngritnin ke sheshi i flamrit afer bustit te Ismail Qemalit.

----------

